# Fire alarm and Tenant Improvements



## cheyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Curious to see what triggers you all are using for requiring notiication appliance upgrades ( replacing older non-ada, non-sync'd strobes, adding coverage, etc.) throughout suites that are undergoing TI work........do you have something written into your local ordinance? Opinions definitely vary on what may or may not require any upgrades.


----------



## FredK (Mar 24, 2011)

They upgrade TI's?  Usually they upgrade the required ADA if there is a need for that.

Worst thing here is the FM wants a notiifcation device on the sprinkler system so the next thing I know there are horn/strobe somewhere in the building required or not.  Of course that leads to making them in all the required places.  Seems the alarm companies just do it needed or not with few customers ever complaining.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2011)

If not in the space, we require them to be added

If there then just adjust

We do not require to many updates on the panel such as synch unless they have to replace the panel


----------



## permitguy (Mar 25, 2011)

We're basically the same.  On TI's, we require upgrades to the extent possible given the infrastructure already in place.


----------



## midwestFCO (Mar 25, 2011)

We require them to be added/upgraded including sync most of the time.  I think the building official has allowed a few where it was not very feasible for them to add sync modules to not be synchronized.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 25, 2011)

us too..........


----------

